# Malaysia for 3 Months?



## Moe599

Hello,

I'm coming to Malaysia at the end of this month. I will be staying for 3 months. Does anyone have any suggestions on where to live? I have two kids (12 & 13). We are from the states but currently living in Sharm El Sheikh, Egypt. No need to worry about school for the kids, they have online homeschool. I am looking for an area that is safe, has expats, close to the sea, near a major supermarket, close enough to public rail or within a short ride and the most important a budget of roughly $600 US. Any info would be very appreciated

Moe


----------



## WCN

If you are looking at places with high concentration of expats, prices will not be cheap. However usually this area are generally safer with guarded community or building security for apartments.

Try Bangsar or Hartamas, whilst its hard to find with the budget, it is still possible. Online search them. Mont Kiara, Ampang, Bukit Damansara, Central KL are all expat concentrated area also but are usually higher in terms of property value.

I am currently renting a 3 bedroom apartment, fully furnished in Mont Kiara that cost about 1200usd a month.

Reference: iProperty, PropWall and The Star Classifieds


----------



## Moe599

Hey WCN


Thanks for that tips. I actually found one in Batu Ferringhi. I briefly looked in KL but I was not impressed. Any way I found one at the reef within my budget. Pretty nice actually and no complaints. It took some time but you have to have patience. Most of the agents only wanted to do one year lets. 

Thanks


----------



## Ben666

Hi Moe599,

I will also be coming to Malaysia for 3 months either around July this year or Jan 2014 and would be interested in the agents you tried if you have their info?

Thanks
Ben


----------



## sanisami

*Online Homeschool*

Hi Moe599

Due to my profession I have to travel a lot internationally and my family and kid want to be with me mostly,
Can you pl advice me about online homeschool how can we get benefit from this way of education for our kids, how it works
Will be grateful.
Sami


----------



## Moe599

Ben666 said:


> Hi Moe599,
> 
> I will also be coming to Malaysia for 3 months either around July this year or Jan 2014 and would be interested in the agents you tried if you have their info?
> 
> Thanks
> Ben


Hey Ben

Many of the agents I met up with we're trying to convince me to take a one year lease and then lose my deposit. If you jaunt have a little patience you will find one. I found this agent named Karen, she was understanding. Of my situation and a actually I tools the very one she showed me. Any way jaunt plan on staying in a hotel for a few days and then hit the streets. You could go in www.iproperty.com.my or www.mudah.my or last is www.propertyguru.com.my good luck and let me know if you need any more info. 

BTW Karen's number is +60 19 589 5398


----------



## Moe599

sanisami said:


> Hi Moe599
> 
> Due to my profession I have to travel a lot internationally and my family and kid want to be with me mostly,
> Can you pl advice me about online homeschool how can we get benefit from this way of education for our kids, how it works
> Will be grateful.
> Sami


Hello Sani

Well I'm not sure what country you are from. I have my kids enrolled in our local online school district back in the States. It is affiliated and accredited by the State. I think you could still sign them up in the same program but I'm not sure. I know that we could enroll using our home address and the cost is minimal to none. I'm not sure what you are asking, if you want to enroll in the same program or how do I feel about home school? If its the later then I would have to say its definitely a big plus and gives us a lot of flexibility but its no easy task. I spend at 6-8 hours a day with them, as I am the learning coach. It has its ups and downs. Anyway PM me if you want the school info. 

Good luck


----------



## sanisami

*sanisami*



Moe599 said:


> Hello Sani
> 
> Well I'm not sure what country you are from. I have my kids enrolled in our local online school district back in the States. It is affiliated and accredited by the State. I think you could still sign them up in the same program but I'm not sure. I know that we could enroll using our home address and the cost is minimal to none. I'm not sure what you are asking, if you want to enroll in the same program or how do I feel about home school? If its the later then I would have to say its definitely a big plus and gives us a lot of flexibility but its no easy task. I spend at 6-8 hours a day with them, as I am the learning coach. It has its ups and downs. Anyway PM me if you want the school info.
> 
> Good luck


Hi Moe
Thanks for your kind reply,
I m going to move to Malaysia in coming months along with family Inshallah,
Last year I attended a seminar and the trainer from U.S. also urged the audience to enroll their kids in online schooling systems,
Just give me some school info and I will locate the alternatives as well,
your help and guidance is appreciated.
thanks again
Sami


----------



## heidirose

Hi Moe599 - I'm having a tough time finding somewhere that does short term leases in my price range (400-500USD per month). I'm moving to Penang for 3-5 months - what agent did you go through?

Thank you!!

-H


----------



## bronko13

Thanks for all the helpful tips guys!


----------



## Moe599

I meant iProperty.com : Asia's Leading Online Property Group


----------



## VictorySighted

Hello everyone!

I represent a few expatriate clients seeking to relocate to Malaysia and also seeking accommodation in Malaysia. If you are interested to find accommodation, I am also able to assist you with integrating to the expatriate community in Malaysia and to pair you up with your desired units. 

Most of the units that I currently have on hand are priced from 500-600USD monthly, and I do also have a few for sale. Please feel free to contact me via WhatsApp at (018-2821699) and I am happy to make arrangements with you  

Best wishes,
Victor.


----------



## 1765040

Moe599 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm coming to Malaysia at the end of this month. I will be staying for 3 months. Does anyone have any suggestions on where to live? I have two kids (12 & 13). We are from the states but currently living in Sharm El Sheikh, Egypt. No need to worry about school for the kids, they have online homeschool. I am looking for an area that is safe, has expats, close to the sea, near a major supermarket, close enough to public rail or within a short ride and the most important a budget of roughly $600 US. Any info would be very appreciated
> 
> Moe



Yes, try Malacca. I stayed there for 6 months in 2019. Really chill, loads of expats, great food.


----------

